# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Dr Peter Williams

## ronashley

I have recently had a consultation with a company called the Hospital group here in the UK.  I am due to have a hair transplant at the end of Sept 2010using approx 2,500 hairs.

I would like to know if there is any one out there who has knowledge of the Surgeon that will be carrying out this procedure on me, his name is Dr Peter Williams.

I would appreciate feedback from any one who has undergone hair replacement by this Surgeon.

Thanks 
Ron

----------


## Winston

The Hospital Group in general has a terrible reputation. I think most would agree that you should consider cancelling your appointment and continue to do your research.

----------


## gillenator

It sure pays to do your homework!  It also pays to ask.

----------


## darkjohn

yes the hospital group does have a poor record of customer satisfaction althouh they tell you otherwise i urge you to reconsider having your treatment there

----------


## mkamph

don't do it.  you may end up regretting it.  only have work done with the members of the iahrs.

----------


## k.j.m

i had mine done at the hospital group by Dr Colin Westwood back in january 2010.

2500 or there abouts, although it does look a bit more filled in it still is really very sparse an not the results i was expecting i have aranged eventually to go back to the hospital to voice my concerns very soon i will try and update wen i get home , as far as i am aware westwood no longer works at THG now, so c wot they say!

----------


## Spex

3 words...

RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH!!!!

----------


## k.j.m

ive posted sum pics Spex on :-

**********************.com/

in the ' Hair Transplant Experiences and Surgeon Reviews ' on page 10 or just search for posts of ' kjm ' ive seen u post there aswel,

in your personal opinion what do you think???

----------

